# Cranberry Pepper Jelly



## smokin - k (Nov 11, 2011)

As the season for Turkey is upon us I thought I should share this recipe with you all. I envision a very large large leftover turkey sandwich with some of this pepper jelly on top.. I didn't take pictures of the process but believe you me this is super easy to make. Enjoy! Smokin - K

3 finely chopped red bell peppers (stem and seeded)

2 finely chopper Fresno chillies or Red Jalepeno's (stem and seeded)

1 cup sugar

1 1/2 tsp crushed red pepper flake

1/2 tsp salt

In a heavy wide pot over medium heat add the above ingredience bring to a simmer stiring to disolve the sugar

Stir in 1ea 3 oz package of liquid pectin and 1 TBS of fresh lemon juice

Reduce heat a little and let simmer for 10 minutes

Stir in 3 cups of fresh or frozen (but thawed) cranberries

Let simmer until cranberries burst and juice thickens (about 10 minutes longer)

At this point I put in my imersion blender wand thingy and blended all the cranberries into the mix leaving a few whole / split cranberries for some chucky texture

I canned a double batch... If you use hot jars, hot lids and move quick with your hot jelly you wont even need to water bath these.

I put the jelly in the jar leaving 1/4" head space, put on the hot lid, twist on the ring and the flip the jar upside down for a minute or two. Then right them back up normal like and in a matter of minute they seal... Enjoy!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow that looks awesome.  The wife loves this red pepper jelly she always buys this looks like it may be a big hit as well!!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## smokin - k (Nov 11, 2011)

BlueBombersfan said:


> Wow that looks awesome.  The wife loves this red pepper jelly she always buys this looks like it may be a big hit as well!!  Thanks for posting.


No problem at all! I can't wait for Thanksgiving! Thank goodness I have 12ea 1/2 pint jars of this on the shelf... LOL!


----------



## smokeamotive (Nov 11, 2011)

Looks great, will have to try this one. I use the same method for canning jam. Sure cuts down the time (and the heat in the kitchen)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 11, 2011)

This is a Great twist on Pepper Jelly...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm not real big on cranberries, but Judy would eat that whole thing!


----------

